# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Necesito nombre de magos famosos

## Andrew

Muy buenas,
esto es un llamamiento de ayuda... necesito que todo el mundo que pueda, me escriba algunos nombres de magos famosos ... para poder, así, confeccionar una gran lista.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración !

----------


## ignoto

Omaller
Shark
Miguel Ajo
Manolo Talman
Rubiales

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Omaller
> Shark
> Miguel Ajo
> Manolo Talman
> Rubiales


Hombre... eso es una lista del tipo 'Agudeza Visual: En menos de 5 segundos identifique al Irlandés que sobra en la lista! '  :Lol:  

Yo añadiría: Ignito, Busy, Carlos Vinuesa, Rafa Cama, Pablo Poza, Ella y en otro estrato (junto a algunos de los que has mencioando) Jose que soy yo, Dramagic... y taaaaaaaaantossssss

----------


## Raicon

Ella
Dante
Némesis
     .
     .
     .

----------


## Platiquini

Sinceramente, creo que ninguno de los que ha mencionado Ignoto son famosos para el gran público. Yo tampoco soy famoso, ni mucho menos.

Yo diría:

Juan Tamariz
Jorge Blass
David Copperfield
René Lavand
Jeff McBride (a éste quizás le conozca menos gente)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sinceramente, creo que ninguno de los que ha mencionado Ignoto son famosos para el gran público.



Platiquini.... anda, entra en www.rae.es y busca 'ironía'   :Lol:  

Me temo que tanta urgencia por necesitar esa ayuda 'huele' a querer probar nombres de magos para acceder a algún foro de magia....   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

En concreto a uno.

Si es que la damita atrae lo suyo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si es que la damita atrae lo suyo.


En ese caso: Camilo José Cela.

----------


## mariio

Dow
Lance Burton
magos de este tipo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Blaine.....

----------


## Andrew

Gracias Platiquini,
has entendido perfectamente lo que yo necesitaba (pareces ser el único...)

Ah, por cierto... Magic O'Malley, lamento decirte que estás muy equivocado, lo de "urgencia" no sé de donde lo has sacado (porque no tengo ninguna prisa...) y no necesito esto para acceder a ningún foro ni nada así, pero, y para tu tranquilidad, te explicaré... Me he propuesto hacer una recopilación de biografias de magos "famosos" o "conocidos" con el fin de poder aprender de las vidas de los grandes magos, saber cuales eran sus grandes trucos y que es lo que aportaron al ilusionismo, tal y como ahora lo conocemos. Para eso, primero, necesito sus nombres, así podré buscar información sobre sus vidas.

Así pues, repito, agradeceré toda la ayuda que me podais prestar.
Gracias de antemano.

----------


## el gran dani

cyril takayama 
criss angel
david blaine 
charlie justice
David Forrest
david stone
Andrew Mayne ect..........

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

y entonces, como mago bueno..... e-m-u-l-e?

----------


## letang

Aquí tienes una recopilación con varios magos españoles y extranjeros.

http://www.geocities.com/album_de_magos

Arriba tienes magos actuales y abajo magos clásicos.

----------


## ign

Si quieres biografías de magos españoles, mira esto:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/213

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ah, por cierto... Magic O'Malley, lamento decirte que estás muy equivocado, lo de "urgencia" *no sé de donde lo has sacado* (porque no tengo ninguna prisa...) y no necesito esto para acceder a ningún foro ni nada así,....


Pues, hombre, de la misma forma como lo meteorólogos predicen el tiempo para los próximos días: Estadística. Son tantos y tantos y tantos y (elévese a la enésima potencia) los casos que planteando un hilo como lo has hecho tú lo que se pretendía era encontrar la clave para acceder a un foro que la inercia me ha llevado a sacar esa conclusión. 

Si no es así, pues me alegro. 

Echa un vistazo (al menos al índice) al libo de Idígoras "51 magos y un fakir de cuenca". Aparte de reirte te servirá de ayuda.

----------


## shark

con la ilusión que me hizo salir en esa lista.....  :(

----------


## quiquem

algunos magos argentinos

Diego Maradona
Lionel Messi
Alfredo Distefano
Conejo Saviola
Payaso Aimar
Juan Roman Riquelme
Jorge Valdano
Mario Alberto Kempes

----------


## Andrew

Vaaaaya... que original... que creativo !! estás hecho un humorista nato.

----------


## Arnau

Andrew/Tonicus, quando tengas esta recolpilación ya me diràs donde encontrarla, que esto de el o los trucos principales de cada mago me da curiosidad


salud!

----------


## Andrew

Tranqui, cuando lo tenga adelantado, te aviso.. pero te advierto que... esto va para largo ! aquí hau muxo trabajo !

----------


## Blakito

Yo te remito a la última línea del mensaje de O'Malley.

Compra el "51 Magos y un fakir de Cuenca", un libro divertido, entretenido y con mucha información.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué hace un post como tú en un foro como este?   :Oops:

----------


## Andrew

3 de diamantes... la respuesta es muy simple...

Puse este mismo post en "história de la magia" y en casi un mes no me contestó nadie... en cambio, mira aquí... ya llevo 22 respuestas !

----------


## Dramagic

Páginas editó un par de barjas con magos famosos. También editó un poster. creo que las dos cosas las puedes encontrar en tiendamagia.

----------


## Jared

Bueno, creo que ya tenes unos cuantos magos...
Comento algunos Argentinos por si te interesa:
Adrian Guerra, conocido por su gran humor, el cual abrió una escuela a la cual concurro.
Emanuel
Jansenson
javier bernigaud, muy bueno en manipulacion.

Des`pues tenes unos cuantos mas extranjeros que creo q te los nombraron: david blaine, jeff Mcbride, Criss Angel, Cyril Takayama,etc.
Suerte y saludos.

----------


## jmg

Pues Juan Mayoral, Angel Gea, Daortiz,David Willianson.....

----------


## JEAN CARLOS CARDINI

> Muy buenas,
> esto es un llamamiento de ayuda... necesito que todo el mundo que pueda, me escriba algunos nombres de magos famosos ... para poder, así, confeccionar una gran lista.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración !


 :twisted: AQUI TE VA ALGUNOS:
JEFF MCBRIGDE
PENN & TELLER
JOSEPH DUMMING
CARDINI
THURSTON
HOUDINI
DANTE 
DAVE COPERFIELD
DAVID BLAINE
CRISS ANGEL
GRAN HENRY
HENRY EVANS
MANDRAKE
etc.....

saludos

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola:
Aca te envio 2 magos que seria muy interesante que los estudies, son los mas representativos en la historia magica en Peru, ellos son:

-Richiardi jr
-l'homme masque.

otro mago muy importante en la magia en general que no se ha mencionado es :

-Robert houdin.

otros magos mas actuales:
Aldo Colombini.
Gustavo Raley.
Daniel Raley.
Jay Sankey.
Henry Evans.
Steve Fearson.
Rick Thomas.

Espero te sirva. 

Magisiulisticos Saludos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Blaine.....


De magos famonos, no de famosos.

----------


## McPincho

Me gusta la idea de crear esta lista... he estado recopilando algunos nombres:

HANS KLOK
FANTASIO
FRANZ HARARY
SAHID & LISA MALIK
GUY HOLLINGWORTH
HARRY BLAKCSTONE INR
MARK MOTTRAM
PENN & TELLER
MELINDA SAXE
PAUL ZENON
SPOON BENDING
STEVIE STARR
LANCE BURTON
ROBERT GALLUP
PAUL DANIELS
GREAT SOPRENDO
TOMMY COOPER
DAVID BERGLAS
SIEGFRIED & ROY
SIMON DRAKE
ISHAMMUDDIN
DERREN BROWN
AMAZING ORCHANTE
HANS & HELGA MORETTI
RICHARD ROSS
TOM MULLICA
DAVID COPPERFIELD

Espero que te sea de utilidad, ya avisarás cuando termines este trabajo de campo.

----------


## magoandre

hola amigos como estan aqui en mi pais chile hay un mago muy famoso que es mi maestro es mago larrain con su personaje helmut

el a aprendido magia de grandes magos como por ejemplo fre kaps, dai vernon etc



espero que te sirva



magicordialmente magoandre

----------


## lineleon

aja y criss angel no cuenta deberia ser uno de los primeros recordemos que aunque criss sea ilusionista tambien aplica la magia en algunos casos   :Wink:

----------


## magicderius

El mas famoso a parte de los ya mencionados es sin duda alguna sobre todo para los seguidores de Mortedelo y Filemon.... Magin el mago un gran mentalista.... jejejeje :D

----------

